# Anyone else having trouble with TPF site



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right spot to post this, but is anyone else having problems with this site. Lately there are times when the site is really sluggish to load, other times it becomes unresponsive when trying to post replies or new posts. Closing the page and reopening seems to clear the problem till the next time.


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2016)

No problems here.
Make sure your computer's Registry is cleaned up, your browsers various caches are emptied, and you don't have any virus or malware clogging up the works.
I would also recommend checking to be sure some other application isn't running in the background eating up CPU time.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 26, 2016)

Nope works fine at home and on my cell


----------



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

Not a problem for me.   Have you been visiting "*those sites*" again?


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Not a problem for me.   Have you been visiting "*those sites*" again?
> 
> View attachment 129334



 Nope don't go there. Use a corporate version on security, and just updated. So far no issue on other sites, just TPF. Even then it's very sporadic. I suspect it's either Chrome going flaky again (had to uninstall and reinstall about 2 months ago) or a WAN issue both have been problems in the past.


----------



## Didereaux (Oct 26, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Not sure if this is the right spot to post this, but is anyone else having problems with this site. Lately there are times when the site is really sluggish to load, other times it becomes unresponsive when trying to post replies or new posts. Closing the page and reopening seems to clear the problem till the next time.



I am getting fairly frequent database access error returns.  Usually early morning after their scheduled maintenance breaks.   Should have kept a screen shot and reported, but figured the site was aware of the problem and would get to it.   Not disastrous, just an occasional annoyance.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 26, 2016)

YES!!!!!!!! It's been terrible lately, just haven't posted about it. And it's mostly this site. I do have the computer freeze on a few other sites but this site is the worst - it's these video ads that run constantly.

One day it took a few attempts to log in. Then I noticed typing a post that every time the cursro froze, the martial arts ad/video stopped and froze; the video ad would start running and the cursor would move so I could type again. Pretty obvious what's causing it at least in part.

I don't have it on hardly any other sites I use so no, it's not me. or my computer, at least not totally.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2016)

Well good, seems I'm not the only one. I've noticed all the same issues as mentioned above. However I've noticed the cursor freeze on another forum site also.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

No problem for me. My guess is your traffic is being routed through a bad connection and loosing a lot of packets there. What does the ping reveal about your connection, if you ran one?
I see the server is located in Austin Texas, so maybe if you are east of there you have to route through a bad portal...maybe?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 26, 2016)

it doesn't allow me to post at all.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 26, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> it doesn't allow me to post at all.


Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

Run a ping to the server and take a look at the results.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 26, 2016)

I had a similar problem on TPF and some other sites as well on my mac and it would even run very hot, the culprit was adobe flash.I removed flash and problem solved.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

I run flash on the site and all sites and there is no problem. Apple doesn't do flash.

http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/haha-apple-doesnt-support-flash.jpg


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh really I view my activity monitor it was sucking the life out of my MBP. Flash Player Causes Overheating? |Adobe Community


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Oh really I view my activity monitor it was sucking the life out of my MBP. Flash Player Causes Overheating? |Adobe Community



I as well as a lot of othere have never been able to duplicate that result, so it's considered a fluke and maybe has to do with other hardware settings that are not part of the software.

Yes, really. It goes back to a feud between Apple and Adobe and the decision was made by Apple to stop supporting adobe products.
Apple and Adobe Flash controversy - Wikipedia


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 26, 2016)

Well glad I don't have anything of adobe on and definitely was the problem solved.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

If you read the posts they were from 2009 by only a couple people, and 2011 by another and one more in 2015, but the last was fixed by a cleaning of the computer. Dust is a cause of overheating that is widely known in the industry, Flash is not.


> ~jeromiec83223024
> Well, there's no bug, which is why this thread persists.  Flash Player doesn't have magic properties that allow it to add additional dust to the inside of your computer, nor does it have the ability to choose a poor thermal management design.  Some Flash content uses a lot of CPU, but the reality is that your machine should be able to run at 100% CPU without overheating.  If the machine is overheating, it has a cooling problem.  We can't fix your cooling problem from software.
> 
> Given that this thread is super old, I'm going to lock it.  In general, if you have a decent GPU with current drivers, Flash Player will offload as much video and graphics processing as possible to the purpose-built, energy-efficient GPU on your system, as long as you have hardware acceleration enabled (it's on by default).
> ...


----------



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> I had a similar problem on TPF and some other sites as well on my mac and it would even run very hot, the culprit was adobe flash.I removed flash and problem solved.


Sounds to me like you may have gotten a fraudulent Adobe flash plugin that was laced with some form of maleware.  
How to Tell if Adobe Flash Player Update is Valid


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2016)

@Advanced Photo I believe our trunk is through Atlanta.  As I type this the cursor is randomly freezing. Shockware flash is crashing also????????


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

Open the command prompt, (type cmd into the start search window and open the cmd prompt.
In the window, type tracert thephotoforum.com and hit enter
give it a couple minutes to compile the data and you will see where packets are being lost.

How to run Traceroute in Windows


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 26, 2016)

Directly from adobe then it would have been hacked and got passed SOPHO Real Time anti malware and Bitdefender On Demand some of the best scan engines with high detection rates but of course no are 100 percent So it is possible but i'm running pristine now again could have been a conflict with an update with the OS.I don't need adobe or java so less bloatware to worry about.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

Good little site to check if you are experiencing a slow internet.  https://www.akamai.com/us/en/soluti.../visualizing-akamai/real-time-web-monitor.jsp


----------



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

Using the traceroute command - Media Temple


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Good little site to check if you are experiencing a slow internet.  https://www.akamai.com/us/en/soluti.../visualizing-akamai/real-time-web-monitor.jsp


Very little information is there as far as finding the data route to the server and the hops and data loss at each junction. It's more of a visual map and barely ever changes. You will see changes there over a period of years however, but for diagnosing internet communications problems in real time, windows tracert and ping are the best tools for the job.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Performing a Traceroute in Mac OS X | GoDaddy Help US


*Access Denied*
. Nice link.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2016)

@ Advanced Photo It looks like 30 hops to TPF, most of the slowdown appears to be between Birmingham > Cogent - Atlanta. timing out. ATT down shows problems there as well


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2016)

And the other issue seems to be Chrome. I switched over to Edge, and other than a little slower than usual, I don't have any of the crazy cursor issues.

Guess it's time to uninstall and reinstall Chrome, for the 2nd time this year, or else dump it entirely.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Good little site to check if you are experiencing a slow internet.  https://www.akamai.com/us/en/soluti.../visualizing-akamai/real-time-web-monitor.jsp
> ...







It's not a trace route site, it is a world map showing where ongoing internet attacks are occurring in real time.

Maybe you would like this one better.  It has pretty animation. Norse Attack Map


----------



## snowbear (Oct 26, 2016)

No problems with the site, just a couple of the users.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> And the other issue seems to be Chrome. I switched over to Edge, and other than a little slower than usual, I don't have any of the crazy cursor issues.
> 
> Guess it's time to uninstall and reinstall Chrome, for the 2nd time this year, or else dump it entirely.


Do you happen to have Cox as you provider and if so do you have one of their  Netgear gateways (dual modem/wifi router)?  If so that may be the problem.  Apparently they sent out a faulty firmware update in the last couple of days that is causing problems.   Oops.  Fortunately I use the Motorola and they haven't screwed that one up, yet.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 26, 2016)

Occasional problems here as well, but normally it's because the site is completely down early in the morning.

Ads cause me no problems because I block them ALL with Adblock Plus and Ghostery.  I also block all the trackers and widgets and most of the JavaScript that this site tries to load for no reason (most anything on here from Google, Facebook, etc.) as well as all avatars and other "Stuff" that I don't want to see.

For the record, Ghostery is reporting 3 advertising sites, 1 analytics site (Google), and 3 widgets/social media/video player sites loading junk on this particular page.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2016)

snowbear said:


> No problems with the site, just a couple of the users.



Uhh, 6 have reported issues on this thread alone. However, it appears that there are several things causing problems (at least in my case) from WAN issues to Chrome issues.



gryphonslair99 said:


> Do you happen to have Cox as you provider



Nope ATT Uverse. Have a fiber optic interface box about a mile away.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hopefully they fully test their firmware updates before they send them out.  I have always maintained my own equipment instead of renting. Cox may be spending a lot of time to fix this one.  Not sure if their firmware fopaux just needs a new update or if it hosed a bunch of routers.  Either way I'm guessing they are going to be a bit busy fixing this.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

9 out of 10 women prefer Cox.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


Isn't much help unless the server you are trying to access is under attack, but it doesn't even list the servers, just a huge area.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yep that 1Ghz speed means that 11 out of 10 gamers prefer Cox.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 27, 2016)

@SCraig out of curiosity I installed the Adblock extension on Chrome. Wow what a difference. This page loads quick now, no more cursor craziness either. I realize that ads are what pay for the site, but when the junk becomes a hindrance to the site, then maybe that's to much. Sense there's no thing as a free lunch, I just suscribed as a supporter.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 27, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Yep that 1Ghz speed means that 11 out of 10 gamers prefer Cox.


I am a gamer but have never really been into cox. Google fiber optic is my choice.


----------

